# Official Measurements



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Here are the official measurements of some of the top prospects.....

Carlos Boozer: 6' 9 1/4" | 258 lbs | 7' 2 1/4" wingspan 
Curtis Borchard: 7' 1/4" | 238 lbs | 7' 2 1/2" wingspan 
Caron Butler: 6' 6 1/2" | 222 lbs | 6' 11 1/2" wingspan 
Mike Dunleavy: 6' 9 1/2" | 230 lbs | 6' 9" wingspan 
Melvin Ely: 6' 10 | 240 lbs | 7' 4" wingspan 
Drew Gooden: 6' 10" | 227 lbs | 7' 1/2" wingspan 
Rod Grizzard: 6' 7 3/4" | 193 lbs | 7' wingspan 
Marcus Haislip: 6' 9 3/4" | 221 lbs | 7' wingspan 
Nene Hilario: 6' 10 3/4" | 253 lbs | 7' 4 1/2" wingspan 
Jared Jeffries: 6' 11" | 230 lbs | 7' 1/2" wingspan 
Jason Jennings: 7' 1/2" | 249 lbs | 7' 7" wingspan 
Yao Ming: 7' 6 1/4" | 296 lbs | 7'4 3/4" wingspan 
Kareem Rush: 6' 5 3/4" | 199 lbs | 6' 9 3/4" wingspan 
Amare Stoudemire: 6' 10" | 233 lbs | 7' 1 3/4" wingspan 
Dajuan Wagner: 6' 2" | 193 lbs | 6' 8 1/2" wingspan 
Chris Wilcox: 6' 9 1/2" | 218 lbs | 7' 1" wingspan 
Frank Williams: 6' 2 3/4" | 212 lbs | 6' 8" wingspan 
Jay Williams: 6' 1 3/4" | 197 lbs | 6' 3 1/2" wingspan 
Qyntel Woods: 6' 8 1/2" | 213 lbs | 6' 10" wingspan 


Jared Jeffries has gone all the way up to 6'11, I see him now going top 8-9.....


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

That list is just not right. There is no way in hell that Wilcox is lighter than Gooden, Jeffries, Cheek, etc. When they all are measured on the same scale, that's when I'll believe it. Until then... there's just no way that list is even NEAR accurate.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

No, those measurements were not taken at the same place. And, the one at DraftNet hasn't been updated in a long time (vitals, profile, etc.). I talked to Aran (site owner) and he even varified that Wilcox is now around 240. That's what it said on Maryland's official site, as well. And I wouldn't think much of what Bulls.com has to say in terms of heights, weights, etc. They know no more about it than NBADraft.net does; Aran was at the Chicago Draft Camp. They measured the players there. But most of those listed weren't at the camp. And I know that not all of them have worked out for the Bulls.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Wilcox seems like a logical pick at 7, is anyone else with me? Or does NY love Nene, or do they take Borchardt? Center is the biggest need, but we know how the Knicks draft, lol, i'm looking for Drew Gooden to be drafted here. He has bust written all over him.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

CoolHandLuke, I downloaded the list from the NBA website and the measurements were taken at the Chicago Predraft camp. If you go to www.nba.com, you will see they refer you to the Bulls NBA website for draft info because the predraft camp was in Chicago. Go to the site and check it out. This is not some fan based website and one of the main things they do at the predraft camp, even if you don't play, is measure and weigh everybody who shows. Check it out.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

After posting, I got in the car and was llistening to WSCR, the sports radio station here in Chicago and at 5:50, they interviewed Chris Wilcox live. They anounced him as a 6'10 220 lb forward and he didn't bother to correct them. They did ask him which position he would play in the NBA and he said a little 3 but mostly 4.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Cool Sicky, Rock is a genuine character and he is no dummy. Still, when it comes to agent and managers, I'd want a serious butt guard.
The comment on playing 3 also surprised me. Wilcox is very athletic and so many big guys these days want to play small.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Is that w/ or w/out shoes cause Gooden is 6'8 3/4 w/out shoes.


----------

